# Im lookin for a lush tall background plant



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi im setting up a 30gal cube and i need a lush green plant for the background. The tank is 21 inches high, the plant doesnt really need to be that high but still pretty tall.

Any suggestions (pics or links would help)

THANKS

PW


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

What sort of look are you going for?


----------



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

Well ya see im not quite sure ive never had an aquarium this tall before and i just like to see my options.

P.S. I live in annapolis MD

PW


----------



## Zabu (May 29, 2007)

Rotala sp. green is always a nice bushy/lush green plant.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

do you want stem or crown. You should go to the next meeting of GWAPA(.org) to see member's tanks. I can think of several crown plants, like crypt balansae or blyxa aubertii, also the vals. I have a short spiral val that fills in really well but gets 10" max.

Stem plants can quickly fill the entire tank, but many varieties can fill your needs.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

pwilson460 said:


> Well ya see im not quite sure ive never had an aquarium this tall before and i just like to see my options.
> 
> P.S. I live in annapolis MD
> 
> PW


Well, I guess what I meant was...do you want a grassy look or a bushy look or a combo of the two?

P.S. Come check out out club.  The next meeting isn't too far from Annapolis on the 28th.


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

i like anacharis a lot, it grows tall and i think it looks pretty lush


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

I like Limnophelia Aromatica (Rice Patty Herb), Rotala Rotundifolia or Lysimachia Nummularia v "Aurea" (Golden Lloydiella). These are all stem plants.


----------



## pwilson460 (Jul 8, 2007)

I think im gonna go with the Rotala sp. green, because i think it will compliment the other plants that will be going into the tank well.

THANKS

PW 

P.s. I might think about joining the Club.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Of all the plants I've played with I haven't found any as lush as Mexican Oak Leaf:

http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Shinnersia/rivularis/


----------



## fishdude92 (Jul 19, 2007)

definitely cabomba easy to grow and looks good, mine grew up to 3 feet long


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

what about green frill. i has thousands of very small leaves giving it a fluffy appearance, i find it a good plant for a background situation


----------

